# Food and treat dilemma



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

I sub out the food. 

Since I feed raw in the morning, I feed the same amount always. 
Then I subtract treats from her dinner kibble. 
I sometimes train/treat her with her kibble. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes - I have toys, and even tiny treats quickly add up. I worked out their calorie requirements, and allow 10 - 20% of the total for treats - mostly home made, so I know their diet is still balanced. 

Dog food manufacturers tend to overstate the amount of food you should feed (I looked at recommended calorie levels on one manufacturer's site and they were around 25% more than those on veterinary sites!). I also found that my dogs' requirements fell quite sharply when they finished growing.


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah I figured we'd have to start watching a little better since he's coming toward the end of his growth stage. He's 13 months now and I've read and heard here it can last to 18 months. In the "packaged" treats we get the tiny size so he can have several (and they also have their recommended amount) or 1 big one. He gets a bullystick here and there a claw every once in a while and pieces of apple or carrots.


----------

